# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Voeten en houding: Het zitten

## peteroomens

*ACTIEF ZITTEN*

Lang voordat artsen, biomechanici, ergonomen en andere deskundigen zich met het zitten gingen bemoeien, wist de mens al hoe te zitten: in de squatpositie.



Dit was én is nog steeds voor minstens de helft van de wereldbevolking de manier om te zitten, ontlasten en baren.
Tot ver in de negentiende eeuw gingen we zo nog naar de wc en zelfs nu, in de 21ste eeuw, vind je her en der in Frankrijk nog WC'S waar je zo gaat
Deze natuurlijke houding leent zich echter niet om achter een bureau, in een school- of in een collegebank te zitten. Ook in de auto, trein of vliegtuig is dit niet bepaald handig.
Waarom dan dit verhaal?

Kijk eens goed naar bijgaand plaatje. Bent u lenig, probeer dan eens zo te zitten de voeten wel plat op de grond. Lukt dat niet, doe het dan geleund tegen een deur of kast. Wat u in ieder geval zult merken is dat uw rug van bekken tot schouders bol wordt, en misschien ook dat uw bekken achterover kantelt. Ga vervolgens op een willekeurige bureau- of eetkamerstoel zitten en probeer daarin met een bolle rug te zitten. Dat voelt niet prettig, bijvoorbeeld niet in de maag- en/of buikstreek, en dus gaat u automatisch rechtop zitten. Zo wordt het ook aangeleerd en zo lijkt het logisch. Alleen. . . u en ik houden dat niet vol. Dan maar een lendensteun, die uiteindelijk ook niet bevalt.

Wat is nu het probleem? Waarom lukt de squathouding niet in een stoel? Simpel: de squathouding is gekoppeld aan een achterover gekanteld bekken. Het keurig rechtop zitten daarentegen aan een voorover gekanteld bekken. Hoe moet je dan zitten? Het antwoord is eigenlijk eenvoudig: *actief zitten*.
Actief zitten is 'zonder steun' zitten op een stoel (kruk) waarbij het bekken stabiliseert. En het dus niet meer kan kantelen. De spieren van bekken naar rug, respectievelijk van bekken naar borst, zijn in balans, wat zorgt voor een goede doorbloeding en ruimte om te ademen. *
De techniek is simpel: een stevige stoel of kruk die niet wegschuift en hier voorop gaan zitten. Bovenbenen licht gespreid, voeten plat op de grond, en  de rug loslaten! Zit u al zo? Dan luistert u ook naar uw lichaam.*

Peter W.B.Oomens
WbD, januari2013

----------

